# Recast a movie/book/tv show/video game with Pokemon.



## Celestial Blade

I'll start with a good example. I will recast the Star Fox games with Pokemon!

Fox-Vulpix or Ninetales
Slippy- Politoed or Croagunk
Falco- Swellow
Peppy- Buneary
Prince Tricky- Shieldon
Krystal- Glaceon
Pigma- Piloswine
General Pepper- Arcanine
Wolf- Mightyena
Leon- Sceptile
Panther- Luxray
Andross/Oikonny- Primeape


----------



## Kai Lucifer

> Pigma- Piloswine


Wouldn't Grumpig be a better choice?


----------



## Murkrow

Zelda!

Link - Murkrow Leafeon
Zelda - Gardevoir
Shiek - Gallade
Ganon - Gengar
Ganondorf - Cacturne
Gerudos - Cacnea
Gorons - Graveler/Golem
Zoras - Quagsire (can't think of a better one)
Kaepora Gaebora (the annoying owl) - Noctowl
Jabu Jabu/Jabun - Lanturn
Midna - Lapras (don't ask why)
Zant - Haunter (actually fits really well; big tongue, floating hands etc.)

EDIT:
Navi: Rotom
Tingle: Arbok


----------



## S. E.

Hmm... How about the main Digimon from Tamers?

Guilmon - Totodile (Playful personality, etc.)
Terriermon - Pikachu (I don't know.)
Renamon - Ninetales (Feminine, a Fox, etc.)
Calumon - Pichu (Naive?)
Impmon - Sneasel/Weavile (Impish, no pun intended.)
Leomon - Gallade (Noble is all I can think of.)
Cyberdramon - Grovyle (Not really Grovyles in general, just PMD2's Grovyle.)
Guardromon - Shelgon (I don't know.)
MarineAngemon - Jigglypuff (Kinda obvious.)
Lopmon - Lopunny (Same as above.)


----------



## Zeph

Murkrow said:


> Link - Murkrow Leafeon


If Zelda was Gardevoir, wouldn't Gallade be better?



Murkrow said:


> Midna - Lapras (don't ask why)


Sneasel? Weavile?


----------



## Murkrow

Zephyrous Castform said:


> If Zelda was Gardevoir, wouldn't Gallade be better?


Zelda was originally Espeon, but then I thought of Gardevoir. I still think Link should be Leafeon. It's not like they both have to be the same evolution line or anything. Gallade seems a bit too aggressive to me to be Link. Link isn't aggressive, he's a protector :(
Also

Link is left handed, but gallade is usually seen with his right hand forward.

EDIT:
Shiek - Gallade



> Sneasel? Weavile?


I said don't ask. I just thought of Lapras when I though what Pokémon Midna could be. I don't know why.
Although, yes Sneasel would make more sense.


----------



## Zeph

Ah. The Link thing makes sense, actually.

As for Midna... sorry for asking. Maybe even Misdreavus. Or Mismagius. You know, sort of spooky, ghost-ish, mischievous...

Wait, I'm going too far into this.


----------



## Celestial Blade

I'll do the main Digimon from Frontier

Bokomon-Togepi
Neemon- Stunky (in Digimon Rumble Arena 2, he attacks by farting, that's why)
Seraphimon- Dialga
Patamon- Riolu
Ophanimon- Palkia
Salamon- Chingling
Cherubimon- Giratina
Lopmon- Buneary
Dynasmon- Salamence
Crusadermon-Metagross
Lucemon- Deoxys

H-Spirits
Agunimon-Combusken
Lobomon-Gallade
Kumamon-Snover
Kazemon- Buttefree
Beetlemon- Electivire
Grumblemon-Rhydon
Arbormon-Nuzleaf
Ranamon-Azumarill
Mercuremon-Scizor
Duskmon-Gengar
Loweemon-Weavile


B-Spirits
BurningGreymon-Charizard
KendoGarurumon-Nidoking
Korikakumon-Walrein
Zephyrmon-Altaria
MetalKabuterimon-Magnezone
Gigasmon-Garchomp
Petaldramon-Meganium
Kalmaramon-Octillery
Sakakkumon-Probopass
Velgyrmon-Honchkrow
JagerLoweemon-Mightyena


----------



## Murkrow

Zephyrous Castform said:


> Ah. The Link thing makes sense, actually.
> 
> As for Midna... sorry for asking. Maybe even Misdreavus. Or Mismagius. You know, sort of spooky, ghost-ish, mischievous...
> 
> Wait, I'm going too far into this.


Yes, you are.

And I _was_ thinking Misreavus or Shuppet because they float, but... meh.

Mario!
Mario - Munchlax
Luigi - Celebi
(I can't think very well, as you can tell)
EDIT: Hey, that rhymes!
Peach - Jigglypuff Blissey
Daisy - A ditto that turned into Peach. A VERY ANNOYING DITTO TOO
Bowser - Torterra
Luma - Staryu
Toad - Togepi :3


----------



## Twilight Dragon

Twilight Princess.

Link- Grovoyle/Sceptile
Wolf Link- (obviously) Mightyena
Zelda-Gardevoir
Ganondorf-Probopass XD
Midna-Weavile
Zant- I dunno, MissingNo I guess.
Zoras- Dunno, Milotic maybe?
Gorons- definitely Golem
Navi- Celebi :3
Argorok- Salamence.
Morpheel-Gyarados.
Diababa- Victreebell?
Epona- Rapidash probably, but then again Link would burn off his butt riding her...
Stallord- Fossil Kabutops


----------



## Zeph

Twilight Dragon said:


> Wolf Link- (obviously) Mightyena


Mightyena _isn't a wolf_ D:


----------



## Murkrow

Twilight Dragon said:


> Ganondorf-Probopass XD


O_o why?
Because he looks like Hitler?


> Navi- Celebi :3


I FORGOT NAVI! 
*edits own post*


Team Fortress 2
Scout - Ninjask
Medic - Chansey/Blissey/Delibird
Demo - Graveler (can learn explosion and I think it would look good with an eye patch)
Pyro - any fire Pokémon ever Charizard
Soldier - Dugtrio (they seem like soldiers to me, okay!)
Spy - Kecleon
Heavy - Nidoking
Sniper - Drapion (sniper ability)
Engineer - Shuckle

Oh yeah


Celestial Blade said:


> Leon- Sceptile


Kecleon.
It even has the name Leon in it.



Zephyrous Castform said:


> Mightyena _isn't a wolf_ D:


It looks more wolf like than any other Pokémon I can think of.


----------



## Jdrawer

Tool Time!
(sorry, its on tv)

Al- Munchlax (smart, stromg , bold)
Al's Mom- Snorelax Ha Ha Ha!
Tim-Charizard, destrutive when trying to do something, works with fire
Jill- Staravia, feminine, nagging
Young Son- Togepi, babish
Middle Son- Shuppet , harshly Funny,short
Old Sone- Machop, a son who plays foot ball (i think)
Wilson- Alakazam, smart, mysterious, multicultureer


----------



## Celestial Blade

(Leon looks more like Sceptile then Kecleon, imo)


----------



## Kai Lucifer

IT’S SWEENEY TIME!

Sweeney Todd – Weavile
Mrs. Lovett -  Nidorina
Judge Turpin - Infernape 
Beadle Bamford  - Raticate
Pirelli – Delcatty
Toby – Nidoran M
Anthony – Azumarill
Johanna - Pidgeot


----------



## Dark Shocktail

_Sonic the Hedgehog_
I'm gonna go by personality because there are JUST WAY TOO MANY HEDGEHOGS to go by species o.o 


Sonic: Jolteon
Robotnik/Eggman: Probopass
Tails: Eevee
Knuckles: Sandslash
Sonia: Kirlia
Manic: Exploud
Amy: Wigglytuff
Metal Sonic: ...Metal Jolteon? XD
Cream: Buneary
Cheese: Castform
Vanilla: Gardevoir
Big: Purugly
Froggy: Croagunk
Gamma: Magneton
Shadow: Lucario (ON ROCKET SHOES)
Rouge: Lopunny
Omega: Magnezone


...I'll finisht his later...so many characters o.o'''


----------



## Not Meowth

Eggman Probopass... XD Actually, I kinda see it.

I guess I'll try... The World Ends With You.


Neku: Umbreon
Shiki: Kirlia
Beat: Primeape
Rhyme: Ralts
Joshua: Gardevoir/Gallade (what's with all the Ralts evos?...)
Higashizawa: Snorlax
Sho Minamimoto: Gengar
Mitsuki Konishi: Mismagius
Megumi Kitaniji: Mewtwo
Uzuki Yasiro: Jigglypuff
Koki Kariya: Slakoth
Mr Hanekoma: Alakazam (I dunno, he just knows a lot about the Game and always looks kinda meh.)
Ramen dude: Slaking


----------



## Lili

I had a Sweeny Todd thing planned out also, but it'd go like this;

Sweeny Todd/Benjemen Barker - Absol
Mrs. Lovett - Ninetales
Toby - Riolu, Lucario at end of movie
Judge Turpin - Manectric
Beadle - Houndoom
Mrs. Barker - Purugly
Pinelli - Persian
Anthony - Luxio
Johanna - Glameow

Also, let's do Red Eye!

Lisa Reisert - Sneasle
Jackson Rippner(<3) - Luxray
Mr. Reisert - Weavile
Cynthia - Pikachu

Now for Sunshine..

Robert Capa(<3) - Luxray

28 Days Later

Jim(another <3) - Luxray
Serena - Mightyena
Hannah's Father - Umbreon
Hannah - Eevee

Note how most of those had Cillian Murphy in them (Rippner, Jim and Capa).


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire

Murkrow said:


> Link is left handed


Well, and I'm nowhere near a big Zelda fan, so correct me if there's some compelling evidence, but Link isn't necessarily left-handed. It was often taught that a shield should be wielded in one's more dextrous (or writing) hand. So he probably is right-handed. I'm amazed someone else noticed this, though.

Hmm... Haruhi Suzumiya:

Haruhi: Raichu
Kyon: Leafeon
Yuki: Porygon2
Mikuru: Bellossom
Itsuki: Espeon


----------



## Twilight Dragon

Murkrow said:


> O_o why?
> Because he looks like Hitler?


No XD

Whenever I think Ganondorf I think of that massive, pointy nose XD Probopass's prominent feature is his nose. Someone once suggested Grumpig... but that seems weird O_o


----------



## Coloursfall

Let's do FMA BECAUSE I'M A GEEK

Edward - Persian
Alphonse - Skitty (human)/Steelix (Armour)
Winry - Pikachu
Roy - Charizard
Izumi - Kangaskhan (minus baby)
Envy - Mismagius
Lust - Weavile
Riza - Pidgeot
Havoc - Furret
Wrath - Mawile
Gluttony - Snorlax
Greed - Lucario
Pride - Aggron
Sloth - Vaporeon
Hohenheim - Delcatty (shut up)
Trisha - Shiny Persian
Armstrong - Machamp

uh. I can do more later.


----------



## PichuK

based on manga:

Al - Shedinja (armor)
Kimbley -Typhlosion 
Envy - Ditto / Kecleon / Mightyena (natural form)
Lust - Froslass / Gardevoir
Wrath - Skarmory...? / Honchkrow
Pride - Spiritomb
Sloth: Tyranitar
Scar: Zangoose

rest is pretty much the same


----------



## Flareth

Let's do Invader Zim:

Zim-Treecko
GIR-Growlithe
Dib-Absol
Gaz-Porygon

Spongebob:
Spongebob- Manaphy
Patrick- Staryu
Squidward- Octillery
Mr. Krabs- Kingler
Plankton- Corsola

Now Phoenix Wright:
Phoenix- Growlithe (It fits for some reason)
Mia- Gardevoir
Maya-Kirlia
Edgeworth- Ninetales
Winston Payne- Probopass
Manfred von Karma- Gengar
Gumshoe- Marill
Ema Skye- Pikachu
Lana Skye- Raichu
Judge-Kadabra
Larry-Flareon


----------



## Bombsii

THE TORCHWOOD TEAM:
Captain Jack Harkness: Blaziken or a Scizor
Ianto: Heracross
Owen: Nidorino
This is where it gets tricky
Gwen:Furret
Tosh:Ledian


----------



## $Tabuu$

Finity VII-Stand alone

Creation- Deoxys

Newborne- Jirachi

Paul- Zigzagoon

Luka-Buizel (or a Sealeo)

Persona- Riolu

Personas-Lucario

Elementas'- Registeel, Regirock and Regice

Pompas- Hippotatas


----------



## $Tabuu$

Yay Doctor Who Random Characters

The Doctors:
1st Dr- Alakazam
2nd Dr- Mr Mime
3rd Dr- Dunsparce
4th Dr- Wobbuefet (or whatever)
5th Dr- Growlithe
6th Dr- Furret
7th Dr- Errr.... Kabuto?
8th Dr: Flareon (definetely)
9th Dr: Umbreon or Honchkrow
10th Dr:Manectric

COmpanions: (the ones I can be bothered to do)

Rose: Illumise
Sarah Jane:Delcatty
Mickey:Something makes me say, Makuhita *don't ask*


----------



## Bombsii

Rayman: Why do I think of Elekid?

Raving Rabbids: Buneary (with rabies)


----------



## see ya

Super Mario RPG!

Mario: Blaziken
Mallow: Clefable
Bowser: Tyranitar
Geno: Jirachi
Peach: Delcatty

And Mother 3!

Lucas: Espeon
Claus: Jolteon
Flint: Lucario (Eh, they're both badass)
Hinawa: Gardevoir
Boney:Growlithe
Kumatora: Azelf 
Duster: (I'm stumped...lol)
Salsa: Ambipom


----------



## kunikida.

InuYasha charecters...Hey, Sonic was taken already!

*InuYasha*- Houndoom- He's a dog demon. Do the math.
_Kagome:_ Persian- She can get pretty annoying, and at least Persian has _something_ to do with a jewel.
*Shippo*- A Vulpix or an Eevee- Obvious reasons~
*Miroku: * A lecherous Alakazam, maybe? He may not know everything-scratch that, he _doesn't_ know everything ther is to know, but he is pretty wise, and he is a monk.
_Sango-_ A Umbreon, maybe- Don't ask
_Kirara:_ Ninetales- Again, don't ask.
*Koga*- Mightyena- Closest thing to a wolf in the Pokemon world.

I'll add some more later, like Naraku, and Kagura, and Kanna, and Kohaku, and other people...~


----------



## Ice tiger

Simpsons:
Homer= Snorlax/Slaking (obvious)
Marge= Luxray (big hair!)
Bart= Vigroth/something else idk
Lisa= Abra/kadabra (smart)
Maggie= Togapi

Eragon:
Eragon=Lucario~
Saphira=Flygon
Brom=Relicanth
Murtagh=Luxio
Thorn=charizard
Galbatorix=Mewtwo


Harry Potter:
Harry=Luxray
Hermione=Alakazam
Ron=Flortzle
Malfoy=Linoone
Dumbledore=Relicanth~


----------



## Black Rayquaza

OK.  Here we go...

Tomb Raider...with Pokemon!

Lara Croft - Manectric/Mightyena (female.  Obviously.)
Natla - Articuno
Larson - Machoke
Idiot Boy with SMGs - Elekid
Idiot Guy with knife - Makuhita
Pierre Dupont - Shiftry

I will probably have to justify these choices many times over, but what the hey.


----------



## S.K

I'm glad someone brought this thread back to life.

Die Hard 4-Probably the best movie ever!

John McClane- Hariyama
Matt Farrell- Treeko
Thomas Gabriel- Sableye, (he's a cool,mind-strong, slick, kinda fragile guy.)


----------



## Bombsii

Mario- Plusle
Luigi- Minum
Peach- Roselia

Bowser- Nidoking
Bowser Jnr.- Nidorino

Yoshi- Turtwig
Wario- Hariyama
Waluigi- Sableye


----------



## S.K

aww... I wanted to do that^

Some kirby characters.

Kirby: Jigglypuff
Waddle-Dee:Charmander
Waddle-Duu: Chimchar
King Dedede: Azumarill
Knuckle Joe: Machop
Sir Kibble: Mawile
Meta Knight: Snesel


----------



## Vaporeon

Hmm... Sonic.

Sonic: Shaymin
Tails: Vulpix
Knuckles: Cyndaquil
Amy: Jigglypuff
Blaze: Glameow
Shadow: Umbreon
Rouge: Zubat
Charmee: Beedrill
Espeo: Espeon
Silver: Shiny Umbreon
Vector: Ferilagator
Jet: Chatot

My brother made me do it! *points*


----------



## Time Psyduck

Random _Sharp_ Characters:

Richard Sharpe: Nidoking
Patrick Harper: Rhyperior
Daniel Hagman: Octillary
Wellington: Uxie
Michael Hogan: Hairyama
Nairn: Kadabra
Obadiah Hakeswell: Sneasel
Pierre Ducos: Umbreon/Sableye
William Lawford: Persian


----------



## Not Meowth

BLACKADDER
*Edmund Blackadder:* Seviper
*Baldrick:* Magikarp
*Lord Percy/The Prince Regent/Lieutenant George:* Slowpoke, Slowbro or Slowking (due to his gullibility and unbreakable loyalty to Blackadder, coupled with his unawareness that Blackadder actually hates his guts.)
*Captain Kevin Darling:* Glameow (Glameow just seems smug.)
*Lord Melchett:* Zangoose (due to his rivalry with Blackadder)
*General Anthony Cecil Hogmanay Melchett:* Snorlax
*Bob:* female Mr Mime
*[Squadron Commander] Lord Flashheart:* Lucario
*Queenie:* Gardevoir
*Nursie:* Blissey
*King Richard III:* Honchkrow
*King Richard IV:* Exploud
*The Queen:* Gardevoir
*The Spanish Infanta:* Purugly
*The Infanta's interpreter (apparently named Don Speekingleesh):* Chatot? XD
*Princess Leia of Hungary:* Kirlia
*The Witchsmeller:* Mismagius
*Captain Rum:* Toxicroak, dunno why.
*Pitt the Younger/Pitt the Even Younger:* Ralts
*Mossop and Keanrick:* Plusle and Minun
*Philip of Burgundy (AKA "The Hawk"):* Murkrow
*Le Comte de Frou Frou:* Persian
*Mad Gerald:* Spinda
*Amy Hardwood*: Jigglypuff
*The Wisewoman:* another Purugly.

...wow, too many characters. Why oh why didn't I stop at the main ones... XD


----------



## Dannichu

lol @ the Blackadder suggestions X3

Um... I draw Galinda and Elphie as a Flaafy and Umbreon (with green rings), but that's more because of appearance than anything, given Umbreon's one of the most popular Pokemon and not too many people really care about Flaafy. 
Glinda (the _gah_ is silent) would proably be a Milotic or something. 
Boq would be a Pidgey or something else cute, but common and insufferably annoying.
Nessarose would be a Roselia. Because. XD
Morrible would be an Exploud or something, and the Wizard would be... a Metapod, because they're green and useless. 
Crope and Tibbet (book-only characters) would be Plusle and Minun :D


----------



## Thorne

+Anima, the best manga ever.

Cooro: Murkrow
husky: Milotic
Senri: Ursaring
Nana: Zubat, a very very girly Zubat.
Rose: Persian.

Also, if you like manga you should really check out +Anima, it's not as depressing as many other manga's, and the characters are simply lovable. :3


----------



## Lili

I also had something for Sonic.

Sonic - Shaymin
Knuckles - Sandslash
Tails - Vulpix
Shadow - Mightyena
Rouge - Crobat
Amy - I want to say 'Manaphy' for some reason
Big - Snorlax or Purugly
Cream - Buneary
Espio - Charmeleon 
Vector - Feraligator
Charmy - Weedle or Combee
Sally - Pachirisu
Antoine - Arcanine
Boomer - Walrien
Bunnie - Lopunny
Vanilla - Lopunny
Silver - I want to say 'Palkia' for some reason
Blaze - Glameow or Flareon
Julie-Su - Sandslash
Mina - Zangoose
Black Doom(or whatever he's called these days) - Darkrai
Cosmo - Bellosom or Roselia (Roserade when she sacrifices herself)
Galaxina - Vileplume
Hertia/Eartha - Roserade or Bellosom
Dark Oak/Lucas - Carnivine


----------



## Evolutionary

Miley Cyrus: Magikarp.
Hannah Montana: Feebas.


----------



## Lili

EeveeSkitty said:


> Miley Cyrus: Magikarp.
> Hannah Montana: Feebas.


XD I totally agree, ES.


----------



## Not Meowth

Dannichu said:


> lol @ the Blackadder suggestions X3


Glad you like it ^^;; It took me long enough to work out XD And I never did think up anything for Prince Harry, the other six members of the Black Seal, the Duke of Wellington, Queen Victoria, the Enormous Orphans, Mrs Scratchitt... *dies*


----------



## Drifloon Rocks

:D

I did this with Animal Crossing: Wild World sort of. I made up my own buildings, though. It's pretty much the same game, but with Pokemon instead of animals. It’s more like a city than in AC:WW, with more buildings. It has a slightly different plot, but only a lithe bit. Here goes.

Basically, you arrive in the city, but you don’t have a house yet. So the local baker agrees to let you sty at his bed and breakfast until you can buy a house. Once you buy a house, you can live there. You can always sleep at the bed and breakfast, but you can’t customize it like you can a house.

Characters

Mayor: Mayor Shivers
Species: Snover
Catchphrase: Chill
He's a grouchy Snover who's really soft at heart. He mostly acts grouchy because he's short.
Features: He wears a top hat that’s too big for him and a black bow tie.

Store Owner: Mr. Windrift
Species: Drifloon
Catchphrase: Floony
He's a slightly oblivious Drifloon who runs the town bakery/bed and breakfast, Sweet Dreams. He becomes your best friend over time.
Features: Instead of hearts, he has green checkerboard oven mitts at the ends of his strings.

Store Owner: Brett Spores
Species: Breloon
Catchphrase: None
He’s basically the Tom Nook of Pokemon Crossing. He likes money, but isn’t obsessed with it. He owns the Spores Emporium where you buy furniture, tools, carpets, walls, paint, and paper.

Ship Owner: Admiral Briny
Species: Pelipper
Catchphrase: Matey
He is the captain of the Wingull. He’s very hearty and hardworking. He takes you to other cities on his ship (if you wish to travel by ship).

Bus Driver: Clank
Species: Lairon
Catchphrase: Vroom
He’s very loud and strong. He doesn’t do much other than taking you to other towns in his bus (if you choose to travel by bus).


Museum Owner: Chroma
Species: Smeargle
Catchphrase: Spectrum
She owns the Canvas Museum, where you can paint paintings and display them. You can also make sculptures. She’s very jittery and a bit paranoid.
Features: Her hat is red instead of tan and the paint on the end of her tail is also red.

Store Owner: Daisy
Species: Gligar
Catchphrase: Snip
She owns the town clothing shop, where you can buy shirts, pants, hats, umbrellas, shoes, and accessories. She’s pretty ditsy and obsessed with fashion.

Planetarium Owners: Helios and Diana
Species: Solrock and Lunatone
Catchphrase: Helios- Star light, Diana- Star bright
Together, they own the observatory and planetarium. Here, you can make constellations, as well as stargaze. You can also view peak times to see celestial events such as supernovas, comets, and sunspots.

Pharmacy Owner: Dr. Chelsea
Species: Chancey
Catchphrase: Softboiled
She’s the local doctor and pharmacist. At her store, you can buy medicine for bee stings, colds, the flu, and burns. This is where you go to buy things when your neighbors are sick or hurt.

Arboretum Owner: Flora (you try coming up with a better name!)
Species: Sunflora
Catchphrase: Bloom
She’s the tree-hugger who owns the local arboretum and garden. You can buy flower seeds and tree saplings from her and plant them in your town, or in the arboretum.

Music Store Owner: Melody
Species: Exploud
Catchphrase: *musical notes*
The music store is where you can buy instruments for your house. Every Wednesday and Saturday, Melody’s friend Harmony, a Kricketune, will come and perform a song of your choice for you. This is how you get bootlegs to play on your radio.


This fangame is pretty much tailored to my imagination. That's why the Drifloon is your main friend. Almost every other Pokemon can be your neighbor. I know there are other NPCs in your town, but I can't remember them all right now.


----------



## Bombsii

Darren Shan: The Demonata

Grubbs- Charmeleon
Dervish- Machoke
Kernel- Buizel or Gabite
Beranabus- Alakazam (who else?)
Bill-E- Ralts
Shark- Sharpedo
Juni Swan- Mismagius
Bec- Nidorina
Lord Loss- Darkrai
Meera Flame- Staravia
Prae Athim- Mothim
The Shadow- Giratina
Antoine-Sableye
Pip- Raichu


----------



## Celestial Blade

The Lion King
Lions- Shinx/Luxio/Luxray (depending on age)
Zazu- Chatot
Hyenas- Houndoom
Meerkats- Bidoof
Pumbaa- Piloswine
Rafiki- Infernape
Other species- random Pokemon.


----------



## Flareth

Fixing up my Phoenix Wright Thing:

Phoenix: Either Growlithe, Sandslash, or Shaymin.
Mia: Gardevoir
Maya: Kirlia
Pearl: Either Skitty or Ralts
Edgeworth: Ninetales
Larry Butz: Flareon, Growlithe or Smeargle
Winston Payne: Loudred or Skuntank
Manfred von Karma: Venusaur
Franziska von Karma: Ivysaur
Godot: Marowak
Dahlia Hawthorne and Iris: Ariados


----------



## Not Meowth

Flareth said:


> Larry Butz: Smeargle





Spoiler: 3-5



The name you're looking for is Laurice Deauxnim. xD


----------



## Bombsii

Trinity Productions-

Seb- Sneasel
Tony- Totodile
Tom- Politoed
John Hutch- Nuzleaf

Don't even ask


----------



## Lupine Volt

Symphonia!

Lloyd: Charmeleon
Colette: Flaafy*Cute, fluffy, and with electric attacks*
Genis: Pikachu
Raine: Gardevoir*...Don't think about those two too much*
Kratos: Houndoom
Zelos: Blaziken
Sheena: Lucario
Presea: Clefairy
Regal: Hitmonlee

Vesperia

Yuri: Umbreon
Estelle: Espeon
Repede: Mightyena*I know, I know...*
Rita: Manectric
Karol: Geodude *Slow and rather annoying*
Judith: Pidgeot
Raven: Politoad*Don't ask.*
Flynn: Raichu

Discworld

Rincewind: Poochyena or Abra *RUN AWAY!*
Twoflower: Roselia
Cohen: Machamp
Granny Weatherwax: Gardevoir*Though she wouldn't exactly be happy about that...*
Nanny Ogg: Grumpig
Vimes: Skeptile
Carrot: Linoone
Angua: Mightyena*I know, I know...*
Colon: Bidoof
Nobby: Monferno
Tiffany: Ralts/Kirlia
Polly: Nidorina/Nidorino


----------



## Sapphiron

My version of the Sonic characters:

Sonic- Jolteon
Tails- Vulpix or a mutated Eevee
Knuckles- Lucario
Amy- Shaymin or Clefable
Shadow- Luxray (Well, his Chaos Spear IS electricity-based)
Rouge- Crobat
Omega- Registeel
Gamma- Magnezone
Espio- Kecleon
Vector- Feraligatr
Charmy- Combee
Shade- Weavile
Imperator Ix- Alakazam
Storm- Pelipper
Wave- Swellow
Jet- Spearow or Fearow
Silver- Espeon
Blaze- Flareon
Biolizard- Groudon
Cream- Buneary
Big- Snorlax
Mephiles- Darkrai
Erazor Djinn- Dusknoir
Tails Doll- Banette


Phantasy Star Online:

HuMar- Gallade
RaMar- Magmortar
FoMar/FoMarl- Gardevoir
RaMarl- Roserade
FoNewm- Kadabra
HuNewearl- Lucario
FoNewearl- Espeon
HuCast- Metang
RaCast- Magnezone
HuCaseal- Ninjask
RaCaseal- Cloyster
Dragon- Charizard
De Rol Le- Gyarados
Vol Opt- Probopass
Dark Falz- Giratina
Barba Ray- Milotic
Gol Dragon- Salamence
Gal Gryphon- Zapdos
Olga Flow- Darkrai
Shambertin/Kondrieu/Saint-Millon- Steelix


----------



## Celestial Blade

Digimon from the first two seasons (Rookies, Champions, and Ultimates)

Rookie
Agumon- Charmander
Gabumon- Sneasel
Biyomon- Taillow
Tentomon- Ledyba
Palmon- Budew
Gomamon- Piplup
Patamon- Togepi
Salamon- Eevee
Veemon- Riolu
Hawkmon- Hoothoot
Armadillomon- Rhyhorn 
Wormmon- Caterpie

Champion
Greymon- Magmar
Garurumon- Piloswine
Birdramon- Altaria
Kabuterimon- Heracross
Togemon- Cacturne
Ikkakumon- Sealeo
Angemon- Kadabdra
Gatomon- Delcatty
ExVeemon- Gabite
Aquilamon- Staravia
Ankylomlon- Bastiodon
Stingmon- Beedrill

Ultimate
MetalGreymon- Charizard
WereGarurumon- Lucario
Garudamon- Blaziken
MegaKabuterimon- Scizor
Lillymon- Cherrim
Zudomon- Blastoise
MagnaAngemon- Xatu
Angewomon- Espeon
Paildramon- Rhyperior
Silphymon- Empoleon
Shakkoumon- Metagross
Dinobeemon- Yanmega


----------



## Dig Dug

Shapeshifter series:

Dax: Buizel (Fox-like and just seems to fit him)
Gideon: Wynaut (Psychic and playful)
Barry: Chingling or Abra(I dunno)
Luke (my favourite) Ralts
Catherine: Kirlia or Spoink
Mia: Chansey
Lisa: Uxie
Spook: Duskull
Jessica: Venonat


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Final Fantasy VIII, I suppose:

Squall - Luxray.

Rinoa - Altaria.

Quistis - Ninetales.

Zell - Infernape.

Irvine - Furret.

Selphie - Teddiursa.


----------



## VelvetEspeon

Ok, I'll do Making Fiends.

Vendetta: Shiny Shuppet
Vendetta's Parents: Small Shiny Banettes
Charolotte: Shiny Happiny
Mr. Milk: Beautifly
Grudge: Raticate
Buttons: Shiny Rattata
Marion: Shiny Munchlax
Maggie: Shiny Cubone
Giant Cat: Huge Shiny Purugly
Mrs. Minty: Dustox
Charolotte's Grandmother: Shiny Blissey
Marvin: Shiny Electrike
Cafateria Lady: Shiny Snorlax
Bird that scares Mr. Milk: Shiny Murkrow
Fiend that scare the Cafateria Lady: Shiny Lotad

Wow, most I thought of are shiny.


----------



## Thorne

I think I'll do the main cast from Shaman King, as doing every character would take way to much time.

Yoh Asakura: Wartortle
Manta Oyamada: Elekid
Amidamaru: Gallade
Wooden Sword Ryu: Lucario
Ren Tao: Abra
Bason: Aggron
Anna Asakura: Delcatty
Jun Tao: Mismagius
Lee Pailong: Blaziken
Tokagero: Sceptile
Horohoro: Glaceon
Kororo: Froslass
Johann Faust VII: Banette
Eliza Faust: Gardevoir


----------



## eevee_em

Hmm.. I'll do the main characters from NCIS

Gibbs: Absol
Tony: Raichu
Kate: Espeon
Ziva: Lucario
McGee: Furret
Abby: Mistrevous or Mismageous 
Director Sheperd: Flareon
Director Vance: Umbreon
Ducky: Golduck(I couldn't resist )


----------



## Not Meowth

Twilight Dragon said:


> Whenever I think Ganondorf I think of that massive, pointy nose XD Probopass's prominent feature is his nose. Someone once suggested Grumpig... but that seems weird O_o


Not really. Think pig Ganon. =)


----------



## Bombsii

I thought Nidoking quite suited Ganon.

I'll do futurama.
(Main characters only)

Fry: Pikachu
Leela: Jumpluff
Bender: Bronzong
Professor Hubert Farnsworth: Alakazam? Xatu?
Amy Wong: Igglybuff
Zoidberg: Corphish
Hermes Conrad: Hariyama
Brannigan: Sceptile?
Kif Kroker: Politoed
Lur: Glalie


----------



## Alxprit

"Lur" is spelled Lrr, IIRC. It's either that or Lyrr, but I'm pretty sure it's Lrr.


----------



## S. E.

I'm doing it agaaain~ This is fun.

Paper Mario: The Thoused-Year Door

Mario: Pikachu
Goombella: Misdreavus
Koops: Turtwig (I realize Squirtle is more fitting in appearance, but Turtwig fits better personality-wise)
Flurrie: Castform It even has the boobs
Yoshi (Default Name): ...Charmander? Eh.
Vivian: Mismagius
Bobbery: Crawdaunt (I... don't know)
Ms. Mowz: Either Persian or Delcatty, personality-wise.


----------



## Bombsii

Alxprit said:


> "Lur" is spelled Lrr, IIRC. It's either that or Lyrr, but I'm pretty sure it's Lrr.


Okay, thanks, its kinda hard to tell.


----------



## Ryu Tyruka

Trivial Matters

Alex- Pachirisu
Pokey- Bonsly or Geodude
Hippo- Hippotatas
Raymond- Pelliper
Des- Male Mismagius or a Spiritomb


----------



## Bombsii

random Doctor Who characters (2005-2009)

9th Doctor: Kangaskhan or Kadabra
10th Doctor: Groyvle
Rose Tyler: Roselia
Martha Jones: Linoone
Donna Noble (Runaway bride): Loudred
Donna Noble (Partners in Crime): Swellow
Sarah Jane: Togetic
Captain Jack Harkness: Zangoose
Mickey Smith:  Bibarel
Jackie Tyler: Combusken
Face of Boe: Xatu
Astrid Peth: Clefable
Jackson Lake: Kecleon (copycat)
Lilith: Mismagius
William Shakespeare: Meganium
Lazarus: Shiftry
Yana: Kadabra
Brannigan: Male Purugly
Davros: Mewtwo
Harriet Jones: Ninetales
Henry Van Statten- Bronzong
Moxx of Balhoon- Whiscash
The Master-Absol
Sally Sparrow- chikorita
Pete Tyler- Carnivine
Elton Pope- Tangela
Tallulah- cherubi


----------



## GalladeMaster

Percy Jackson & the Olympians.

Percy Jackson:Vaporeon
Annabeth Chase:Espeon
Grover Underwood:Stantler/Mareep
Luke:Gallade
Clarisse:Mankey
Nico diAngelo:Umbreon
Mr.D:Slaking
Kronus:Dialga
Zeus:Rayquaza
Atlas:Regiggigas
Artemis:Celebi
Ares:Machamp
Hephaestus:Heatran
Hermes:Delibird

Yeah, don't ask


----------



## Strategydom

Lost Odyssey!

Kaim = Charizard
Seth = Pikachu
Jansen = Scyther
Ming = Gardevoir
Cooke = Minum
Mack = Plusle
Sarah = Blissey
Tolten = Smeargle (He just strikes me as a Smeargle...)
Sed = Relicanth
Gongora = Tyranitar

Forgive me if I've forgotten someone...


----------



## Bombsii

I'm going to redo this list now after reading Dark Calling.
Grubbs Grady:Books (1-7)- Elekid
Grubbs Grady:Books (1-9)- Rampardos
Dervish- Machoke
Kernel (Book 2 & 9)- Buizel 
Kernel (Every book he stars inbetween)- Gabite
Beranabus- Alakazam (duh.)
Bill-E- Ralts
Shark- Sharpedo
Juni Swan- Mismagius
Bec- Furret (with a dark side)
Lord Loss- Darkrai
Meera Flame- Combusken
Prae Athim- Mothim
The Shadow- Giratina
Antoine-Sableye
Pip- Lairon
Timas Brauss- Bronzor
Kirilli (gotta love him in Dark Calling) - Um?...Anyone know a cowardly but still loyal pokemon?


----------



## Invader Palkia

Ooh, I think I'll do Keroro Gunsou.. I already figured most of these out anyways ^^"

First the Keroro platoon..
Keroro: Sceptile
Tamama: Wartortle
Giroro: Charizard
Kururu: Croagunk
Dororo: Sneasel (Only remotely Ninja-like blue pokemon I could think of -.-)

And the humans:

Fuyuki: Ralts (I feel bad for him when he evolves...)
Natsumi: Kirlia
Aki: Gardevoir
Momoka: Chimecho or maybe Mismagius
Paul: Machoke or Machamp
Saburo: Wobbuffet? :/
Koyuki: A Lucario, maybe?

other aliens would be...
Mois: Jirachi
Sumomo: Shiny Mudkip
Nyororo: Gyarados..?
Viper: Arbok I guess

The Garuru platoon now...
Garuru: Salamence
Tororo: porygon-Z
Zoruru: Lucario (don't we already have a Lucario? :P)
Taruru: Prinplup (But a Piplup earlier on)
Pururu: Blissey

And Shurara Corps!
Shurara: Deoxys
Putata: Smeargle 
Mekeke: Pikachu (I have no idea why I think this)
Dokuku: Haunter
Giruru: Vaporeon
Kagege: Sableye
Nuii: Shuppet
Gyororo: Maybe a Kecleon...?
Robobo: Metagross
Yukiki: Abomasnow


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

All of you guys forgot HouseMD!!
How could you forget House?? DD8

House - Marowak. He's always so unhappy and he has a cane which could translate into the bone they carry around. 
Cuddy - Kangaskan with an empty pouch. This should be obviouse if you watch the show.
Wilson - Chansey? I dunno, I just think of something squishy that likes helping people. O_o;; 
Foreman - Graveler/Golem. I.. Dunno. Maybe the stubberness he has?
Cameron - Vulpix. She looks innocent and cute, plus Vulpix makes me think of Brock and Brock makes me think of love and Cameron loves House sooooooo...
Chase - Manectric. An australian Manectric. ^.^
Kutner - Rotom. He went suicidal, but while he was alive he had some really bad luck with defibrilators and other electrical equipment.
Thirteen - Shuckle. Shuckles make me think of people who hide from things. For a while Thriteen hide from the fact that she was tested positive for Huntingtons.
Taub - Bidoof/Murkrow. I find him annoying and kind of dark. 
Amber -  Mismagius. dead and haunting House mischeiviously even if it is just him halusinating.
Steve Mcqueen - A tiny cute little Raichu. X3
Psychic Death Cat - Espeon. It's psychic. And deadly. Need I say more?


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

^ NOOOOOIWASGOINGTHERE.
Nao for Scruuubbbzzz.
JD-Jolteon. Slightly hyper and spiky head goodness ^^

Cox-Primape. Pround and raaagghh RAGGGEE

Carla-Chansey. Nurse Pokemon. Um.

Elliot-Spinda. Crazy, can get so confuuuuuued, adorible, ditzy...

Turk-Ursaring. Egotistical at times, but will always protect Vanilla Bear-*shot*

Kelso-Venusaur. THE EYYYEEESSS.

Janitor-Rotom. Chages from like he changes his life story and MOW ROTOM WILL BEAT THE CRAP OUTTA JD O.O


----------



## Treechu

Team Fortress 2

Heavy - Snorlax. The Heavy is big, slow bear. Snorlax is a big, slow bear. Plus they kind of hold the same expression.
Demoman - Dusclops. Cyclops.. also Dusclops looks like the guy who'd be drinking a lot.
Engineer - Slowpoke. Just.. I dunno.
Spy - Ditto. No need to explain.
Pyro - Magmortar. Bulky, always carrying around a flamethrower.
Sniper - Octillery. Another pretty obvious one. Plus its no doubt that Octillery is Australian, der ;o
Scout - Ninjask. Low HP, FAST, and annoying as hell.
Soldier - Machoke. BRAWN.
Medic - Blissey. Isn't it obvious? Blissey's German. Look at those curls.


----------



## Terra Destroyer

I'll go with doing Sonic


Sonic: Lucario
Tails: Buizel
Knuckles: Infernape
Big: Snorlax
E-102: Magnezone
Amy: Chansey
Shadow: Weavile
Rouge: Gliscor
Eggman: Kricketune
Vector: Feraligatr
Espio: Kecleon
Charmy: Beedrill
Cream: Buneary
Omega: Metagross
Blaze: Quilava
Silver: Luxray


----------



## Thorne

I'll do Klonoa now.

Klonoa: Umbreon, they look somewhat similar and I can't think of anything else
Hewpoe: I think Clefairy, because of the relation to the moon and whatnot.
Ghadius: Dusknoir, evil and covered in robes, also their insides are black holes.
Joker/Joka: Banette, short, bastardly and smiling.
Nahatomb: Darkrai, Nahatomb is a demon of nightmares, go figure.
Lolo: Lopunny, nice, caring and loveable, but also a klutz.
Popka: Poochyena, blunt and rude, but a good friend in the end.
Leorina: Absol, threatening, serious, powerful, means trouble and they're both black.
Tat: Meowth, jolly, never serious, and both of them are cats.
Guntz: Lucario, a strong, dog-like and arrogant fighter, with a good heart on the inside.
Janga: Zangoose or Weavile, giant claws and bad temper.
Pango: Nidoking, but a nice one.


----------



## S. E.

OKAYYYYY GONNA DO KSSU BOSSES ON A RANDOM WHIM 
([insert name here]'s Revenge bosses, Masked Dedede, and Marx Soul not included)

Whispy Woods: Sudowoodo
Lololo & Lalala: Minun & Plusle
Kracko: Altaria
Dedede: Empoleon
Dyna Blade: Ho-Oh
Fatty Whale: Wailord
Computer Virus (Slime): Grimer
Computer Virus (Puppet): ...Shuppet?
Computer Virus (Magician): Mr. Mime
Chameleo Arm: Kecleon
Wham Bam Rock: ...Onix?
Heavy Lobster: Crawdaunt
Twin Woods: Sudowoodo again, I guess.
Main Cannon #2: ...Blastoise? DX
Reactor: No. Voltorb/Electrode, maybe?
Meta Knight: Gallade is the best I can come up with.
Computer Virus (Evil Knight): Give in. DX
Computer Virus (Great Dragon): Dragonite
Marx: ...Crobat? Or Giratina Origin Forme? Yeah, I got nothing.
Wham Bam Jewel: ...Steelix?
Galacta Knight: Honchkrow? I don't know.
Kabula: Skarmory? Dunno how I figure that.
Badanna Dee: Jigglypuff, I suppose.

...Why did I waste so much time on that. @_@


----------



## OrangeAipom

RIP PUSHING DAISIES
Ned:  Togetic
Chuck: Pikachu
Emerson: Sableye
Olive: Meowth
Lily: Dusclops
Vivian: Feebas

I'm being random. :p


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol

Tales of Rebirth main cast, and maybe a couple of villains =)

Veigue: Glaceon; if a Glaceon played the main character's role, he would have to have a very cold personality, no pun intended, and be one of the smarter, level-headed and analytic, albeit not wisest character in the party.  Although I think a Sneasel could also work just fine.  "KUREEEEAAAAAAAH" is not required.

Mao: Flareon; Didn't want to cast another Eeveelution, but it's kinda hard to find a fire type that fits Mao; childish fire-based 10 year old, who packs a real punch in his spells.

Eugene: Machoke; okay, this one is ridiculous.  First off, Eugene's a furry, based off of a cougar.  And he's earth based.  Not many Ground or Rock types like that, eh?

Annie: Milotic; it just fits okay >( The two of them are very pretty, and are both water based.

Tytree: Blaziken; The typing doesn't quite work (Tytree is Nature element in Tales of Rebirth), but they're both martial artists of a sort.  I'm sure they could think of something to do with Tytree's crossbow on Blaziken.

Hilda: Luxray; It just plain works.  Luxray can be considered very serious, which Hilda is.  And Hilda's primarily lightning based.

Claire & Agarte: These two are difficult; The two of them are completely defenseless, being in the party as NPCs the whole time, and their only purpose in game is to throw around their ideals and how racism is wrong, and to trigger Veigue's berserk.

Saleh: Fearow; we just need something to be a complete narcissistic asshole to hate everything else.  I think this works just fine.

Milhaust: Glaceon; needs to be practically an exact mirror of Veigue, since they're both basically the same.


----------



## Lupine Volt

Pushing daises*Just found it, and I have splurged my way through the first season.*

Ned: Lucario. I dunno, the Aura/Lifeforce thing was what got it for me. Plus the image of a sad Young Ned/Riolu is adorable and heartbreaking...excuse me, I need a cookie...
Chuck: Gardevoir. She's sweet, compassionate, and empathetic. And I like Gardevoir/Lucario.
Emerson: Nidoking. Big, burly, tough. 
Olive: Leafeon. A slightly unhinged Leafeon...in a green nuns habit. My life is complete. 
Alfredo: Bayleef. The herbal remedies and his slight nervousness.
Simone: Houndoom. I don't think I have to explain this one. 
Lily: Umbreon with an eyepatch. Darker, more mysterious, more agressive.
Vivian: Espeon-Gentler, shyer, a little more naive and more understanding.


----------



## sagefo

Personally, i would like to see a pokemon edition of the x-files... The P-Files.
Ooooh, and a version of Bleack with pokemon.

Ichigo: Charizard. Ichigo is a main character, and charizard was one of the first and most famous pokemon. Also, ichigos hair matches Charizard.
Orihime: Lopunny. It just works.
Chad: Machoke. Their both hulking brutes,
Rukia: Umbreon. They just seem similiar.
Uryu: Gallade. They both have a strict code of honor.
Ulquiorra: Absol. Need I say more?
Grimmjow: Persian. They are both vicious and catlike.
There are many more characters, but this is the best i've got.


----------



## Professor Wesker

I'll do Organization Thirteen from the Kingdom Hearts games.

Xemnas: Mewtwo
Xigbar: Octillery
Xaldin: Pidgeot
Vexen: Weavile
Laexeus: Rhyperior
Zexion: Sableye (Can't think of anything better.)
Saix: Cacturne
Axel: Typhlosion
Demyx: Buizel
Luxord: Alakazam
Marluxia: Roserade
Larxene: Jolteon
Roxas: Gallade (Two blades)


----------



## Sesquipedalian!

World War II (surely it counts, yes?)

Adolf Hitler - Probopass
Benito Mussolini - Blastoise
Winston Churchill - Weavile
Josef Stalin - Tyranitar (or Ursaring?)
Franklin D. Roosevelt - Slowking
Harry S Truman - Donphan
George Patton - Steelix
Erwin Rommel - Sandslash
Bernard Montgomery - Forrtress
Emperor Showa - Alakazam
Charles de Galle - Machamp


I must warn you most of these make only the littlest of sense.


----------



## Wargle

I am waiting... just waiting to find someone to try and make the Warriors or Seekers series Pokémon. Oh the lolz.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Here's another one: Naruto! Right now, I'm doing the main heroes, the villains are coming soon.

Naruto: Pikachu
Sai: Smeargle (They are artists)
Sakura: Clefairy
Shikamaru: Slakoth
Ino: Lopunny
Choji: Munchlax, Snorlax in Shippuden
Rock Lee: Hitmonlee
Tenten: ...Nidorina? I dunno.
Neji: Kadabra
Kiba: Primeape
Akamaru: Growlithe, Arcanine in Shipudden.
Hinata: Kirlia, Gardevoir in Shipudden
Shino: Venonat
Kakashi: Lucario
Might Guy: Hitmonlee
Kurenai: Ninetales
Asuma: Blaziken? IDK
Jiraya: a peverted Poliwrath LOL
Tsunade: Blissey (The healing powers)


----------



## Mariodjw

Ill try

Movie - Avatar

Corporal Jake Sully - Picachu
Dr. Grace Augustine - Blissey
Parker Selfridge - Charizard
Colonel Miles Quaritch - Raquaza
Neytiri - Mrs. Picachu
Mo'at - Noctowl
Tsu'tey - Ursaring
Eytucan - Snorlax
________
How To Roll Blunts


----------



## Dragonclaw

Oh look, it's a new contribution

Final Fantasy XIII -
Lightning: Blaziken/Lucario
Sazh: Doduo/drio *shot* Okay, maybe Kangaskhan, but ...
Snow: Typhlosion
Vanille: Celebi
Hope: Cubone
Fang: Kangaskhan/The new guy


----------



## Darksong

FMA: Already been done but I have opinions as well. :) *Brotherhood style!*
Obviously, I haven't put much thought into the protagonists...
Ed - Uh, not sure. FMC said Persian, so I partially agree for that reason.
Alphonse - Also never thought much about this. It made me think "Whismur" because of the word "timid," and because Whismur's cries echo; when he's armor, his voice reminds me of a Whismur.
Winry - Er... mechanic... Pachirisu or Pikachu?
Roy Mustang - Typhlosion. Someone here gave me the idea but I can't remember who it was. Great idea, though!
Riza Hawkeye - Ninetales. It just seems to fit better than Sceptile...
Jean Havoc -  o_O Spinda!
DENNY BROSCH - Minun
Maria Ross - Plusle - She and Brosch always act like twins or something...
Envy - Shuppet. Most of its Pokedex entries use the word "envy," and one of those that doesn't uses "jealousy" instead.
Lust - Immediately decided Weavile for her.
Gluttony - Could be Snorlax, but Dusclops is a better option because of its Ruby entry (might be a spoiler to those not far into the series): "Dusclops's body is completely hollow - there is nothing at all inside. It is said that its body is like a black hole. This Pokémon will absorb anything into its body, but nothing will ever come back out." 
Greed - Aggron
Law/Loa/Roa- Tauros
Dorochet/Dorchet/Dolcetto- Absol
Martel/Marta- I'm thinking Ekans.
Ulchi-Feraligatr. Because even though he doesn't have a spot in Brotherhood he deserves one.
Wrath- Empoleon (Unless you're talking about the not-Brotherhood, in which case, he's a Poochyena. Fluffy and cute and tenacious.)
Sloth- Why didn't I think of Slaking before? (Not-Brotherhood, probably Vaporeon.)
Pride- Piplup. :P (For not-Brotherhood, Empoleon)
Solf J. Kimblee- Typhlosion, thanks to his obsession to fire and explosions. (Yes, another Typhlosion, but I came up with this one first)

I KNOW I'm forgetting about 24 people.

I was going to do Naruto but Cryptica really wanted to, and we have the same opinions on Pokémon, so...

'Nother Edit: And, er, Code Lyoko!
Jeremie - Kadabra. Can easily imagine it wearing glasses.
Aelita - Lucario. Kind of magical.
Ulrich - Gallade. Swords yes! 
Yumi - Gardevoir ... coincidentally seems to fit
Odd - Persian. Perfect color scheme!
XANA - Porygon-Z (or Missingno if it counts)
Jim - Machoke
William - Banette 

Why is Jim the only teacher I included?
Didn't add a new post because this is really short.]


----------



## Mad MOAI

Apparently, we have an incoming Naruto cast -- again. Reason applied.

Naruto- Ninetales [Obvious]
Sakura- Leafeon [Cherrim can't breed with Blaziken]
Sasuke- Combusken / *Blaziken* (Shippuuden) [Fireball Jutsu, Lions Barrage, etc. make Fire/Fighting]

Shino- Ninjask [A Bug-type that is also a ninja]
Kiba- Mightyena (Akamaru- Growlithe / *Arcanine* (Shippuuden)) [Mightyena has the same face markings as Kiba; Akamaru is red sometimes.]
Hinata- Eevee / *Espeon* (Chapter 437) [Espeon evolves from Eevee with happiness during the day...]

Shikamaru- Weavile [Stantler didn't fit]
Chouji- Gulpin / *Swalot* (Shippuuden) [Cute nom pokemonz]
Ino- Grumpig [er... pig.]

Neji- Luxray [Both have enhanced vision]
Lee- Hitmonlee [Obvious]
TenTen- Lopunny [Farfetch'd didn't fit]

Kakashi- Cacturne [A scarecrow, and I didn't think too hard either]
Kurenai- Flareon [A red Pokemon in the Ground group]
Asuma- Torkoal [Can breed with Flareon]
Gai- Hitmontop [Evolves from Tyrogue, like Hitmonlee]

3rd Hokage- Wartortle [Wartortle lives for a long time]
4th Hokage- Jolteon [Fast yellow-colored Pokemon]
5th Hokage (Tsunade)- Weavile [The gem in the forehead similarity]
Jiraiya- Infernape [Fire-type like Naruto, and again I didn't think for very long]

Gaara- Linoone [Shukaku = Tanuki, Tanuki = Raccoon, Raccoon = Linoone (Zigzagoon is too small and cute]
Temari- Sandslash [Shiftry is too ugly]
Kankurou- Banette [PUPPETS! Also Kankurou wears black]

Sai- Absol [Smeargle wasn't cool enough, and we already have enough Weaviles]

Kin- Mawile [Same hairstyle, I guess?]
Zaku- Shiftry [Can learn Air Cutter]
Dosu- Mightyena [FLUFFY!!]

Orochimaru- Seviper [A snake. Rawr.]
Kabuto- Kabutops [Duh.]

Jirobo- Snorlax [Big.]
Kidoumaru- Ariados [A spider]
Sakon- Doduo [Two for the price of one!]
Tayuya- Gardevoir [Nuzleaf was too ugly]
Kimimaro- Espeon [Evolves with happiness during the day *pokes history lessons* It would be better if Marowak were slimmer, and maybe a bit taller -.-'']

-Unsorted, randomly remembered characters, two of which are on my top 5:
Isaribi- Vaporeon [Golduck didn't look similar enough]
Amachi- Golduck [More odd-looking than Vaporeon IMO]
Samui- Nidoqueen [Because her name contradicts Typhlosion's type]
Sumaru- Jigglypuff [IT SINGS!]
Menma- Nuzleaf [Plays the flute]

I forgot most of the characters.


----------



## Ruby

This was a really good idea for a thread in my view.  Any way, I'll cast Star Wars: 

Yoda - Abra
Vader - Electivire
Luke - Growlithe
Anakin - Houndour
Han Solo - Wartortle 
Obi-Wan - Pidgeotto, later Pidgeot 
The Emperor - Dusclops


----------



## ParaBob-omb

I'll do Mario and Luigi: Bowser's Inside Story.

Mario: Flareon 
Luigi: Leafeon
Peach: Gardevoir
Bowser: Blastoise
Fawful: Ditto
Midbus: Grumpig
Starlow: Starly
Toadsworth: Snorlax
Toadbert: Alakazam


----------



## Bombsii

I'll just go ahead and do the Soul Eater series:

Maka Albarn- Gorebyss
Soul Evans- Zangoose
Blackstar- Makuhita
Tsubaki- Gardevoir
Death the Kid- Staraptor
Liz Thompson- Venomoth
Patty Thompson- Cleffa
Shinigami-Sama- Dusknoir
Medusa- Arbok
Arachne- Ariados
Free- Granbull


----------



## Lili

Across The Universe? Of course I'll recast it!

Jude Feeny - Mightyena
Lucy - Vaporeon
Max - Jolteon
Sadie - Azumarill
JoJo - Marowak
Prudence - Buneary
Dr. Robert - Walrien
Wes Herbert - Weavile
Paco - Electrike
Molly - Sneasle
Danny - Arcanine
Mr. Kite - Honchkrow
Sadie's Manager - Persian
Rita - Pichu

Chicago also? Sure!!

Roxie Hart - Bayleef
Velma - Weavile
Billy Flynn - Persian
Matron Mama Morton - Honchkrow
Amos Hart - Slowking
Fred Casely - Sceptile
Mary Sunshine - Jynx
Liz - Umbreon
Annie - Roserade
June - Zangoose
The Hunyak - Altairia
Mona - Espeon
Go-To-Hell Kitty - Lopunny
Bernie - Croconaw
Ezekiel Young - Vileplume
Wilbur - Granbull
Veronica Kelly - Sneasle
Charlie - Raichu
Alvin 'Al' Lipschitz - Smeargle

That's all I got.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Yes! First person to do the Viewtiful Joe series!

Joe: Blaziken (fiery personality and can punch and kick very fast and can use fire attacks)

Sylvia: Jolteon (Uses Electricity and is good with projectiles, and Jolteon has great special attack)

Captain Blue: Slaking (overweight and powerful, Slaking can also use some electric attacks)

Jet Black: Another Blaziken? He is Joe's dad.

Now for the antagonists

Charles the third: Golbat (he's a bat, and uses blades of air in his battle)

Hulk Davidson: Charizard (Tyranitar doesn't suit him in my opinion)

Gran Bruce: Sharpedo (he's a shark)

Alastor: Absol (I know Houndoom is a bit better, but Absol and Alastor use electric attacks, and Absol can use Slash and other slicing attacks AND swords dance)

Fire Leo: Arcanine (Fire Leo is a lion, but we all know there isn't a firey cat Pokémon)

Sergent Big John: Tyranitar (it fits)

Flinty Stone: Rhyperior (he is a dragonish looking statue)

Dr. Kranken: Tentacruel (C'mon. They're squids)

Cameo Leon: Keckleon (that's a no brainer)

Frost Tiger: Weavile (It suits him well)

Ms. Bloody Rachel: Ditto (They both transform)

Black Emporer: Houndoom


----------



## TealJolteon

Myst Series

The Stranger: [Insert your favorite Pokemon here]
Atrus: Dunsparce
Sirrus: Luxray
Achenar: Shiftry
Catherine: Clefairy
Gehn: Prinplup
Saavedro: Smeargle
Yeesha: Torchic
Esher: Chatot

You probably have to be really in to the Myst series for some of these to make any sense, but many were also chosen without much thought considering that this is a pretty difficult set of characters for this.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Another one! A short one this time, I'm doing the five main characters of Lupin the 3rd!

Lupin: Meowth (master thief!)
Jigen (if that's how you spell it): Octillery ( He's a skilled marksman)
Goeimon ( The awesome samurai): Gallade (It just fits)
Fujiko: Lopunny (very attractive and loves luxury)
Zenigata: Arcanine (A good detective and law enforcer determined to bring Lupin to justice)

I am aware I probablly misspelled quite a few names. It's been a while since I've last seen the series. :)


----------



## Professor Wesker

Eragon time!!! Note: the books are great but the movie sucks.

Eragon: Lucario Why? He just reminds me of him.

Brom: Slowking (very smart and a good magician)

Roran: Marshtomp (Doesn't make much sense, Marshtomp just reminds me of a hardworking person)

Arya: Gardevoir (Very powerful, beautiful, and wise)

Durza: Gengar (Very scary, has powerful magic and Gengar has good Special Attack, and both are very quick)

The Ra'zac: Sableye (both are creepy as hell)

Murtagh: Luxray (Murtagh is a troubled young man, which is what Luxray reminds me of)

Orik: Machop (short, but strong and hardworking)

Nasuada: Sneasel or maybe Weavile (Beautiful, dark skinned, and very cool)

Oromis: Alakazam (Like Brom, extremelly wise and powerful)

King Galbatorix: Tyranitar (power hungry tyrant who is nearly invincible)

All dragons: Salamences of many colors.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Not the best choice but I'm bumping this.

Various Net Navis from the MegaMan Battle Network Series:
MegaMan: Lucario
Roll: I'd say the new pink fifth gen Chansey thing.
GutsMan: Machoke
ProtoMan:Blaziken
FireMan: Infernape
IceMan: Snorunt
NumberMan: Porygon Z
ColorMan: Mr. Mime
ElecMan: Luxray
StoneMan: Nosepass
SharkMan: Sharpedo
WoodMan: Abomasnow (More wood based of course)
SkullMan: Marowak
MagicMan: Mismagius
AirMan: Poliwrath (More based on appearance and abilities)
CutMan:Scizor
SnakeMan: Arbok
ThunderMan: Raikou
ToadMan: Politoed
FlashMan: Volbeat
BeastMan: Mightyena
PlantMan: Roserade
DarkMan: Darkrai
Serenade: Mew
ShadeMan: Crobat
GroundMan: Rhyperior
SlashMan Sandslash


----------



## Glaciachan

Doing an MST3K one:

Joel: Smeargle
Mike: Raichu
Tom Servo: Oobemu
Crow: Skarmory
Gypsy: Arbok
Cambot: Magnemite
Dr. Forrester: Grovyle
TV's Frank: Grumpig
Pearl Forrester: Sceptile
Observer: Alakazam
Bobo: Ambipom


----------



## voltianqueen

God of War!

Kratos - Garchomp
Hydra - Gyarados (i guess? even though hydra has a bunch of heads)
Athena - Altaria
Zeus - Raikou
Artemis - Scyther (just because she gives Artemis' Blade)
Aphrodite - Gardevoir
Poseidon - Kyogre
Hades - Darkrai
Gorgons - Arbok or Seviper
Harpies - Fearow?
Minotaur - Tauros


----------



## MentheLapin

Mwahahaha TWEWY.

Neku: Absol (stays away from civilisation)
Shiki: Kurumiru (it makes its clothes and isn't the prettiest thing to look at, like her RG form)
Beat: Rhydon
Rhyme: Pichu (small cute and innocent) There aren't enough Pokemon that get eaten by sharks ¬¬
Joshua: Gardevoir, because they are both incredibly sexy Zoroark (has a lot to hide)


----------



## Missile

> I am waiting... just waiting to find someone to try and make the Warriors or Seekers series Pokémon. Oh the lolz.


Urjurak: Teddiursa
Toklo: Ursaring
Kallik: Kumashun
Taqiq: Tsunbeaa
Lusa: ಠ_ಠ I'm... I'm a bit stuck on this one. There's no black bear Pokemon, so... :/

Actually, how about this:
All brown bears: Teddiura/Ursaring
All polar bears: Kumashun/Tsunbeaa
All black bears: ಠ_ಠ 

But I'd want to see someone do the Warriors seres with the million frickin' cats there are.


----------



## Gryzalb

...Not going to do the Warrior serires, but I kind of want to do Disgaea now that I think about it... Disgaea 1 only, though, because all 3 would be just as bad.

Laharl: Gabite
Etna: Sneasel
Flonne: Togetic
CAPTAIN GORDON, DEFENNNNDER OF EARTH!: Machamp
Jennifer: Medicham
Thursday: Porygon-2
Kurtis: Lucario
Vyers: Altaria
Krichevskoy: Garchomp
Laharl's unnamed mother: Delcatty
Prinnies: Piplup/Prinplup
General Carter: Muurando
Archangel Vulcanus: Wargle
Seraph Lamington: Xatu
Aramis: Shuppet
Baal: Giratina
Uber Prinny Baal: Piplup
Hoggmeiser: Enbuoh
Maderas: Gengar
Alternate Overlord: Magmortar (Magmar when split)
Prier: Gardevoir
Marjoly: Purugly

*takes deep breath* :blank:
That, sadly, was only the characters that appeared in the _first _game. Even more sadly, there were still a ton of unnamed "generic" characters I didn't get to - over 30. The later games in the series are even more ridiculous.


----------



## ole_schooler

No one has done Firefly?  Time to remedy that!

Mal-Blaziken.
Zoe-Nidoqueen. 
Wash-Squirtle. 
Jayne-Machoke.
Book-Lombra. 
Inara-Rapidash.
Kaylee-Kirlia.
Simon-Persian. 
River-Mewtwo.
Badger-Ratatta.
Niiska-Grovyle. 
Saffron-Glameow. 
Reavers-Carvanha.


----------



## Arylett Charnoa

Guess I'll do another one.

Final Fantasy IX:
Zidane - Monferno
Garnet - Gardevoir
Vivi - That little candle Pokemon.
Steiner - This knight one, of course!
Freya - And this one gives me the right vibe for some reason.
Eiko - Clefairy.
Quina - Lickitung.
Amarant - Aaaand this red fighting thing.

I chose lots of Gen V for some reason, hmm.


----------



## Professor Wesker

My last post in this thread for quite a while, I'm redoing my Naruto one, then doing several others in this post.

Here's Naruto:

Naruto: Pikachu since both are spunky, mischievous, and love pranks.
Sasuke: Luxio/Luxray (Part two) Luxray has that angsty feel to it, and Sasuke has a lot of lightning based abilities.
Sai: Smeargle since he's an artist.
Sakura: Clefairy, both are pink, cute, annoying, but can be strong in bad situations.
Shikamaru: Slakoth, both are lazy and Slakoth's tuft of fur at the top of his head reminds me of Shikamaru's hair.
Ino: Lopunny because she's sexy and a show off.
Choji: Snorlax as he's rotund and eats a lot, and uses his weight as his fighting style.
Rock Lee: Hitmonlee
Tenten: Still no idea, I might edit this later but for now, I've got nothing.
Neji: Lucario due to Neji's palm fighting style, it reminds me of Lucario's Force Palm.
Hinata: Espeon because I have nothing else and I agree with what the other person who did Naruto picked.
Kiba: Mightyena, why the hell did I originally make him a Primeape?!
Akamaru: Growlithe/Arcanine (Part 2)
Shino: That fifth-gen Ninja-looking bug Pokémon.
Gaara: Sandshrew/Sandslash (Part two)
Kankuro: Got nothin'
Temari: Skarmory (Learns razor wind and the wings remind me of Temari's fan.

Kakashi: Sudowoodo mainly because mimic copies other attacks like his Sharingan.
Might Guy: I'd say a bigger Hitmonlee since Lee want's to be like Guy.
Asuma: Torkoal because of all the smoke.
Kurenai: I'd say Flareon for the same reasons the other Naruto person had.
Yamato: Any Pokémon that can use Scary Face.
Third Hokage: Alakazam, it's a generic smart old guy Pokémon.
Jiraya: Poliwrath or that fifth gen Water/Ground Frog because of his Toad jutsu and he's an excellent fighter.
Tsunade: Uh... Hmm... I got it! Miltank! Strong, and excellent healing powers like Miltank's Milk Drink.

Haku: The only male Jynx ever,
Zabuza: Scyther: his big sword is like Scyther's blades.
Orochimaru: Seviper or Arbok obviously.
Jirobo: Slaking since he's are fat and strong.
Sakon/Ukon: Girafirig cuz he has two heads.
Kidomaru: Ariados obviously.
Tayuya: Nuzleaf because of the flute.
Kimamaro: Marowak cuz of the bones.

Itachi: Darkrai as both have an ability that involves nightmares.
Kisame: Obviously a Sharpedo.
Konan: Togetic, as she's been called an angel.
Pain: Mewtwo, in charge, evil, wide range of abilities.
Deidara: Electrode, both are SUICIDE BOMBERS!
Sasori: Drapion while armored, Banette normally.
Zetsu: Carnivine.
Tobi/MADARA: Mr. Mime while he's Tobi due to being goofy and clownish, Dusknoir while he's Madara for no real reason.
Hidan: Duskull due to being death-oriented and his skull like body paint during his "voodoo ritual".
Kakazu: Banette again as he has a doll-like body (I think).

My Name Is Earl:

Earl: Alakazam, he's thoughtful, a miracle worker, and has a cool mustache.
Randy: Slaking, fat and dopey, but surprisingly strong.
Joy: Lopunny because she's hot but in a whorish way.
Darnell: Lombre because he's lovable and a bit on the dopey side, or he could be a fith gen afro bison, he has a great 'fro.
Catalina: Bellossom since she's a former dancer.

And Star Wars The Force Unleashed:

Starkiller: Mewtwo
PROXY: A robotic Ditto
Darth Vader: Metagross
Palpatine: Darkrai
General Kota: Farfetch'd? I've got nothing.
Shaak-Ti: Flareon (This is stupid)
Maris Brood: Weavile, dangerous and sexy.


----------

